# Got my wall hanger back yesterday.



## j_seph (Sep 25, 2017)

Took him about 3 weeks off and on to finish it up but he did an awesome job on it. My dad had this 6 foot cross cut saw out in his shed for many years, at least 30 just sitting there not being used. I asked him about it a couple years ago and couldn't find it. then about 2 months ago I came across it. Brother Wayne has a great, God given talent and now I can share this on the wall from the shed for years to come.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2017)

Thats nice! I told my wife a couple weeks ago that I'd like to have a blade like that to hang up!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 25, 2017)

Man that's a beautiful one.  He has some serious talent.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice! Love it.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful art!  Looks great!


----------

